# Sad day



## kudo2u (Mar 7, 2009)

Hi all,

I know I haven't been on in a while. Hope you'll forgive me, things have been crazy around my house.

Wanted to share with someone who would understand. Today is a very, very sad day. I know this isn't about a hav, but still...

This is very long. But I really need an outlet, and to let this go. So I hope you don't mind.

Our staffie, Lily, was put down this morning. She was a rescue. Buy our best estimates, she was around 3-3.5 years old.

Lily was an escape artist. We raised the fence twice; she learned to climb. We put in an invisible fence, she learned to go through it really fast, so it wouldn't hurt for long. The latest escape was last Saturday, July 10. DH and I had been gone all day. We got home much later than anticipated, and the dogs were all understandably anxious. We let them all outside to do their business.

Tango, Bandit, and Laila all get free run of the yard. Lily, given her history, is put on a harness, which is then snapped into a cable that basically gives her a "run" from one end of the yard to the other.

We let them out for a bit, went into the house to unload the car, and returned about 10 minutes later to bring the dogs back in. Lily's harness was there. Still fully intact. Still attached to the cable. Nothing broken. Nothing out of place. As secure as could be. But no Lily.

We searched for her until midnight, then went to bed thinking there was nothing we could do until daylight. I woke at 6:00 AM on Sunday. Lily was laying on the front porch. I thought she was dead.

When I opened the door, she lifted her head, ever so slightly. I ran in and woke DH. We brought her in the house and immediately started care. We flushed all of her open wounds, gave her antibiotics, anti-inflammatories, and pain medication. Put topical ointment on everything that was open, and waited.

She seemed to get better through the day, her breathing stabilized. Her swelling started to go down. She even wagged her tail at us a couple of times.

Monday we took her to the vet first thing. They said she had most definitely been hit by a car, and it was an extremely hard impact. I have no idea how she made her way home that night, or how far she had to drag herself. She was wearing her collar and tags - we received no call.

The vet put her under. Took x-rays, did a thorough exam. There were many things wrong with her, but they said chances of a full recovery were good. So we started treatment, working on the major things first.

She seemed to be doing better all week, until Friday. Over the weekend, she became more and more restless. She was panting and obviously uncomfortable. She was starving - we couldn't feed her enough. But she was still losing weight.

Back to the vet this morning. After another exam, it was determined that while some things were healing OK, other areas were not doing so well. In order to save her, we would have to amputate her left front leg. We would also have to dock the rest of her tail, which had died. There was also neurological damage in and around the area of her tail, and there was no way to tell how deep the damage was. If it was all in the tail, then things would be OK in a couple of weeks. If the damage was deeper, and ran up the spine, well...not so good.

Her insides had also been badly bruised by the impact, and were now starting to hurt and make her very uncomfortable. The weight loss was due to a fever that had set in, and her body trying to "fix" so many things at one time.

After much discussion on just how much one dog can handle, and what her quality of life would be now, for the next 6-12 months, and into the future, we made the decision to let her go. 

Lily was very loved and will be greatly missed.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:grouphug: *Lily and family*:grouphug:
Sorry for your loss. 
May Lily run happy and pain free at the Rainbow Bridge


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

My eyes are full of tears for you. I'm so sorry for your loss; you were the best of friends to your Lily, and obviously loved and cared for her extravagantly.


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

OMG I am so sorry for your loss. It's so sad.  I hope you feel better soon and smile again with all her memories...


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

So sorry for your loss. RIP Lily.


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

:grouphug: I am so very sorry to hear about Lily. It's so painful to lose a cherished fur-family member. You have done everything you could to save her and provided her with a wonderful life while she was with you. Sending healing thoughts to you and your family. :grouphug:


----------



## Moe's Gram (Oct 9, 2009)

What a horrible ordeal for you and your sweet Lily. I am so sorry!!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm so sorry--:hug:


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss. In time I think you will be able to remember all the good things and know, too, that you did your very best for Lily.:hug:


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

I'm so sorry for you and your family. Lily was beautiful and it sounds like she was very much loved by you all.


----------



## alicelc (Feb 6, 2010)

So sorry for your lost 
You and your family gave her a wonderful life after you rescued her. She must know you and co. love her very, very much and gave her affection, love, and tried to keep her safe. :grouphug:


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Sending positive, healing thoughts to you and your family.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

I am so very sorry for your loss. :grouphug:


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

How horrible for you and your family,it sounds as though you have been a wonderful caring family for Lilly,who was lucky to have had your love.May you in time enjoy happy memories of your girl.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

We are so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Such sad news about Lily! I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## scottyce (Jun 2, 2010)

Wow, Im very sorry for your loss, that must be so tough, hang in there!


----------



## DorothyS (Aug 11, 2009)

I'm so sorry - it is never easy to lose a member of the family.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

I am so very sorry to learn of the loss of your Lily. May the memories of happy times together and the knowledge that you rescued and loved her help you through this time.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Hugs to you all, I can't imagine how sad you must feel.


----------



## Jammies (Apr 4, 2009)

*You have my deepest sympathy for the loss of your Lily. I hope you find peace in knowing that you gave her a loving home and tried everything possible to keep her alive living a quality life. You and your family are in my prayers. Cherish those memories.*:hug:


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

I understand the pain you are going through. Letting go of Lily had to be terribly hard and I'm sure you are missing her like crazy. I lost my own little angel this weekend as well so I completely understand the pain you are feeling. :hug: Lily was a beautiful dog.


----------



## Beanie (Aug 30, 2009)

*Poor little Lily...*

This is a very sad post; I feel so sorry for you guys...what kind of person would hit a dog and just drive away...that is so awful...my prayers go out to you and your family!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss. I know you will remember always the love you shared.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Lily was a lovely girl.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

nothing much left for me to say...everyone has said it for me..


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

Oh no....I'm so very sorry.


----------



## kudo2u (Mar 7, 2009)

Thanks, everyone. For listening, and for all of your warm thoughts, wishes, and prayers. I knew you would understand.

We're very sad.

Christi, I'm so sorry for your loss, too. Was it Chingy? I know she was very special to you.

What a very sad weekend.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I am crying for you and your family! I am so sorry. what a tragedy. RIP Lilly.


----------



## nancyf (Nov 6, 2007)

So many of us are grieving with you because we've experienced putting down a loved animal. This feeling of pain heals but it lies close to the surface. You can rest in knowing you did everything you could--even with that, we still always think we could have done more. But you loved her and filled her life with love, safety, and comfort. You cared for this little creation of God's. You were blessed and she was blessed. Rest in the good memories.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

kudo2u said:


> Christi, I'm so sorry for your loss, too. Was it Chingy? I know she was very special to you.
> 
> What a very sad weekend.


Yes it was Chingy. What a very very sad weekend for both of us.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Christy, I am so sorry for your loss as well. What a sad time for both of you. :grouphug: With time, the fond memories you shared will help ease your pain and sorrow.


----------



## tabby2 (Jan 19, 2009)

I am so very sorry for your loss and the pain you're in.


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

I am so sorry and sad for both of you.

The story of Lily is heartbreaking, but you gave her a wonderful safe home for the time she was with you and tried to do everything you could to protect her and make her feel loved. I'm glad she was able to get back to you at the end. She sounds like she just had a little bit of Houdini in her! I hope in time your heart will heal and you will be able to smile about her memories. <<<Hugs>>> (and to you too, Christy)


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Christy, I'm so sorry for your loss, too! 

Hug!


----------



## iluvhavs (Jul 21, 2008)

So sorry for the loss of Lily. She knew you were her safe haven and she knows you made the best decision for her.

Christy, I am sorry to hear about Chingy as well. 

You are in our thoughts.


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

(((Hugs))) I am so sorry to read about Lily. She was a beautiful girl.

Christy sorry about your loss also.

It always breaks my heart to read when we lose one of our cherished family members.


----------



## pacehavi (Oct 20, 2008)

So sorry about the loss of Lily and Chingy. Lily will now be running free at the Rainbow Bridge and Chingy will be wearing all her favorite sweaters! I think it sometimes hurts just as much to loss a pet as any other family member. Sending strength, healing and hugs as you grieve.


----------



## psow9421 (Mar 24, 2010)

kudo2u said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I know I haven't been on in a while. Hope you'll forgive me, things have been crazy around my house.
> 
> ...


So sorry for your loss. I know how painful that is.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Sometimes we have to let go no matter how hard. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## boo2352 (Dec 18, 2006)

I'm so sorry to read about your loss.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

So sorry for you loss!


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

I am so sorry for the loss of both Chingy and Lily.
It is so sad to lose a family member.


----------



## TheVintageVamp (Oct 14, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear of Lily and Chingy passing. My heart aches for both of you. *hugs*


----------



## SnickersDad (Apr 9, 2010)

I hate reading posts like this as it sure never gets any easier no matter how many times it happens to a family. You have our sincere sympathy and heartfelt best wishes for a gentle healing process. If I had a "Take this and it'll be easy" pill I'd give it to you!

Cheers!

Jim and Lynda and the P&P machine.


----------



## barbarak (Jul 27, 2009)

So sorry for both of you losing a cherished family member this weekend. Most of us are reliving the hurt and sadness we have felt when this has happened to us and we all empathize with how you're feeling. It really doesn't ever get easier. Lily and Chingy will always have a place in your hearts just as all the pets we have lost over the years have a place in ours. :grouphug:

Barbara


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

RIP Lily - run free at the Rainbow Bridge....


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss- Lily was a beautiful girl!
If it makes you feel any better, I am sure Lily is having a ball with my two 2 week old puppies that I lost last week also-- So Lily, please watch over Twix and Tootsie for me, k?


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

MopTop Havanese said:


> I am so sorry for your loss- Lily was a beautiful girl!
> If it makes you feel any better, I am sure Lily is having a ball with my two 2 week old puppies that I lost last week also-- So Lily, please watch over Twix and Tootsie for me, k?


Aww Katie, I'm so sorry! Even at two weeks, you are already in love with them. Poor little pups and poor you. It really was a terrible week!


----------



## dotndani (Mar 19, 2007)

So sorry for your loss!!


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

I'm so sorry for Lily and for your loss. What an awful thing to happen so such a sweet girl 

I will ask my Precious to meet her and take care of her at the Rainbow Bridge. *hugs*


----------



## kudo2u (Mar 7, 2009)

Thanks everyone. I really can't explain how much your support means.

Lily, Chingy, puppies - wow what a difficult time.

But you're right - I'm sure they are all running together, playing and having a grand time. Lily was SOOO good with my Havs. I'm sure she is thrilled to have a new pack of them to play with now!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

So very sorry for the loss of your beloved Lily.
:hug:


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss. :hug:


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

Jo, I'm sorry about your sweet Lily. You did the right thing, releasing her from pain. I will put you in my prayers.


----------



## Lexi's Family (Nov 13, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss. We lost our cockerpoo Brandy almost one year ago to the day. Brandy was the first pet I ever had and we were devastated. I know how you feel. I hope your sweet Lily is at peace and I wish you peace as well.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Just reading this so sorry for your loss of Lilly. I is such a helpless feeling and even when we are ready for the loss.....we just are not ready, ever. I hope you find peace with this. Hugs


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

How awful for you! I'm in tears as I remember your stories of how wonderful Lily was with your other two, and your Hav who was a puppy at the time. I love those pictures you included. She was a great dog, just a little too adventurous. How she got back to you and her home, one will never know, but how moving. What a wonderful soul! (((hugs)))


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Rest in peace and run free at the Bridge, sweet Lily :hug:


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

Jo, Sorry to hear of your loss! I cannot imagine how difficult these past few days have been. 

May you all find comfort in the memories shared with your wonderul pets.


----------



## LuckyOne (Sep 3, 2009)

The tears are falling for you and sweet Lily. May she rest in peace and may you feel peace with your difficult decision.


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss. I know just how difficult that decision must have been. Lily is running free and happy with no need to escape now.


----------



## leena365 (Sep 17, 2009)

I cried while reading your story. I am so sorry for your loss. It is nice to know how much she was loved by you all.....


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm just reading this. I'm devastated for you and know exactly how difficult it is. Milo has done the same thing with me about getting loose no matter what steps I've taken to remediate it. My latest fix seems to be working but I always worry about him and his little sister, who has learned a little about wandering from him. 

God bless Lily and you as you adjust to life without her. Unfortunately there are no words that make it better. Only time helps.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

We've been away, so I didn't see this until today. I am so sorry for your loss I will never forget the first time I saw that picture of your two big Staffies playing so gently with your little Hav. 

I know you will miss Lily, but you did the most loving thing you could for her by letting her go.:hug:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I am so sorry for you and for Lily. I'm sitting here with my Staffie buddy and had to give him a big hug after reading this.


----------



## kudo2u (Mar 7, 2009)

Hi all,

Thanks again for your thoughts and kind words. Things are sort of starting to feel "normal" again. Yesterday was a particularly tough day, though. DH has been out of town since Wednesday. Laila, our other staffie, just would not settle down last night. Between DH gone and Lily gone, she just kept pacing and sniffing and searching. Took her for a LLOOOONNNGGGG walk last night, and she finally went to sleep.

Today is much more calm, which is a great relief.

Beth, I think this has helped more than anything:



Lunastar said:


> Lily is running free and happy with no need to escape now.


That just makes me so happy to think this. We have a creek behind our house. Lily would ALWAYS head straight for the creek. I got her ashes back yesterday. When DH is home next week, we're going to spread her ashes in the creek. Because that's where she really wanted to be...


----------



## amrabbitry (Apr 23, 2010)

I'm soooo sorry for your loss.....


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

I had a golden years ago who would escape to the canal down the street. He too lost his life because of his need to roam free. I know he is happy now with no need to escape. I am glad my small words helped.

{{{Hugs}}}


kudo2u said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Thanks again for your thoughts and kind words. Things are sort of starting to feel "normal" again. Yesterday was a particularly tough day, though. DH has been out of town since Wednesday. Laila, our other staffie, just would not settle down last night. Between DH gone and Lily gone, she just kept pacing and sniffing and searching. Took her for a LLOOOONNNGGGG walk last night, and she finally went to sleep.
> 
> ...


----------

